# COYOTE CONTROL



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Arizona has a bill pending to allow night hunting with a spot light to help control exploding coyote numbers. Utah could allow and encourage spot lighting and shooting coyotes from vehicles.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It used to be legal in Utah to do just that, but just like anything else that most of us enjoy, there are those 1% A-Holes that mess it up. Utah won't pass any law allowing it state wide. It is allowed in some areas right now, but I don't know where they are.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

The sate has no feeling towards night hunting. It's the counties that decide whether or not you can hunt at night. I believe Juab county is the only county where you can still night hunt. Too mnay cows, deer, horses, pets getting shot by people who don't take the time to look before they shoot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Box Elder allows it on your own land. I like it that way to give the local control; quite a bit different for Salt Lake vs. San Juan, let the locals decide!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Spot lighting coyotes would be a lot of fun and a good way to get a better success rate. As a kid we would go to my grandparents vineyard in Baja and spotlight yotes and jacks. It was some of the funnest shootign I have ever done. If we wnat to keep yotes in check this would be a huge advantage to us.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about this........

I support getting rid of coyotes and know for a FACT it would make killing the **** things easier!

But then there are Poachers.....pretty easy to be running around "spotlighting coyotes" and really be up to no good.... not to mention all the guys who say robo-deer is entrapment....I sure as hell hope they aren't running around with a spotlight and rifle either, Lord knows they don't need any tempting...... :O•-: 

Im against anything that makes it easier for guys to poach or tempted to poach  

Like Bears Butt said, thank the 1% of A-Holes for ruining it for everyone......


----------

